# Is there an east anglian rep ?



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Just thought I would ask if there was an east anglian rep for the TT Owners club.

I have met an awful lot of soon to be MK II owners and indeed current MK I owners who it seems live within 30 minutes of me in Essex/Suffolk/Herts/Cambridgeshire


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I have just found out we do indeed have an east anglian rep from the owners club website.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

That will be Norm!! 

Check out the Events section for the infamous Kneesworth Meet.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to appear thick

But what goes on at these "Meets" ?

Genuine answers only please :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

octagonmike said:


> Genuine answers only please :wink:


In that case, it's basically me and Norm getting it on in the car park and everyone watching. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine answers only please :wink:
> ...


 :lol:

Of course he's kidding....

......I never watch :wink: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Why not come to the LEEK meets at Dartford? I am from Chelmsford and there are several other regulars from over this way.

Next meet is 25th March - have a look in the events section.

dave_uk


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Dave might well do that but..........

What goes on at these meets ?

I am not suggesting anything suspicious might go on but what exactly :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Depending on the weather and time of year....

The Kneesworth meet and the Bucks tend to be meet at a pub and have a bit of a loiter/banter/ogle at the cars and latest mods, etc; then into the pub for a meal/drink/more banter followed by another spell in the car park where some will take others out for a ride to show off any mods/different cars/TT to a newbie, etc. Sometimes a bit of a photoshoot if the light allows.

All-in-all mainly just a social gathering with a general TT/car theme. Quite a few partners come to these events too - just to prove it's not totally about cars.

Other meets, like the LEEK meet I believe, have a couple of venues with a little cruise in between. Some have a long cruise with venue in the middle or at the end.

The only real way to find out is to get yourself along to one and enjoy


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Dave might well do that but..........
> 
> What goes on at these meets ?
> 
> I am not suggesting anything suspicious might go on but what exactly :?


Just like minded people having a regular meet, chat and a laugh ( and a curry  ), The LEEK meet has a great range of people ranging from mid 20's to 40ish :roll: :roll: :roll:

I have being going about a year ar so and have meet some great new friends. We are not weirdos from the internet, honest! [smiley=vulcan.gif]

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Dave might well do that but..........
> ...


No definatly not weirdos! :roll: 

and just to prove it a picture from last months meet.This is us doing our plastic bag on the head game :lol: :wink:


----------

